# Brass Section



## NormkbPlayer (Nov 18, 2019)

At 40 Seconds

There's a Brass Tone

How do I achieve that?
Thanks again!
Regards Norman.


----------



## synthetic (Dec 18, 2019)

Bass trombones and cimbasso?


----------



## GtrString (Dec 18, 2019)

I believe that could sound like Symphobia 2 or maybe 1. They have combined instruments, and something similar or at least close.


----------



## Bluemount Score (Dec 18, 2019)

synthetic said:


> Bass trombones and cimbasso?


+ high dynamic Tubas, potentialy

But yes, mostly sounds like Cimbassi to me


----------



## fretti (Jan 28, 2020)

I think Monster Low Brass sounds quit similar to your example. I don't know what Instruments (and number of players) Cinesamples used for it though...


----------

